# A little help on itchy fish.



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

In both of my fresh tanks some of my fish are scratching on rocks. Its not a lot, but frequent enough that I am getting concerned. My larger P has always done the occasional scratch: 2-3 times every other day...that I SEE. My severum in same tank do it about as frequently. Going on a month now. No signs of any external parasites, and appear otherwise healthy.

In my other tank my clown loaches are doing the same thing, the bigger of the 3 more frequently than the rest, and his black stripes have gotten dull, but again, no visible signs of parasites, and otherwise healthy appearing and behavior.

Big tank: 0 am, 0 nitrite, ~20 mg/L nitrate. Tablespoon salt/ 10 gal and 80-82 degrees F constant.

Small tank same parameters, but temp usually 78-80. Oh, and serpae tetras in this tank, so I dont think I can up the salt with these guys.

Should I use a conservative Tx, or just assume normal behavior? If so, what is a good wide spectrum product that wont wipe out my biological filter? Just dont want to let anything go too long, especially with the loaches.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Sounds like normal behavior to me. They got parasites, but some are so small you can't seem them anyway.

oohhhhhh just thought of us humans too, we got invisible to the naked eye parasites, every wonder why you itch sometimes and don't know why? Get a micronmicroscope and look, you'll freak!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

could it be white spot? (ick)
sometimes you don't actually get "white spots" but it is still a fatal disease if not treated.
it could have contaminated all your tanks.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Innes: "No signs of any external parasites, and appear otherwise healthy."


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it doesn't always show, isn't it best to be safe than sorry?


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

try adding a tablespoon of salt per every 10g


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

an extra tablespoon I mean, sorry


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------

